# First attempt



## jbowers (Jan 31, 2016)

Been wanting to get setup to do some stabilizing. After looking around for about a year I just couldn't make the plunge. After buying some lambeau bleacher wood that needed stabilizing and sending them to @Final Strut , we got to talking and long story short I buy the bullet. I went with the slick vac seal 1.5 gallon unit with a master cool pump and gator venom resin. Just cured my first batch this morning and hope to get to turn one tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tj King (Jan 31, 2016)

Did the chamber keep a good seal?


----------



## jbowers (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah, seemed to do real good.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2016)

Good going. What is gator venom resin?


----------



## jbowers (Feb 1, 2016)

From what I gathered by looking online and talking, it's another version pretty much the same as the others. Has a catalyst you mix in the same way and is heat cured, seems to have the same smell as the couple of blanks I've bought and turned already stabilized with cj.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats ! You will have some fun messing around with it .


----------

